# How to properly install a light over a kitchen sink.



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Even when there's a cabinet above it.




I suspect there was a light installed before this one.



Think it got hot?


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks like the wire is going thru your thumb in pic #2.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I guess the cabinet installer doubles as an EC or all around jack of all trades!


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

Connections are to be made in a box. Isn't that cabinet just a really big capacity box? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

AlbertaBeef said:


> Connections are to be made in a box. Isn't that cabinet just a really big capacity box? :laughing:


So I can run open splices anywhere in a house, because isn't a house just a big box?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Should make it easier to wire the micro


----------

